# Perfectly sized Cargo liners for the 2015 Rogue SV?



## cchen326 (Dec 7, 2014)

I have tried searching for a cargo liner for better storage and water proofing for the cargo area, but from the few buyer reviews I have read on amazon the ones that amazon says are compatible are not even compatible for the 2014 model meaning the 2015 would not be a good fit.

The Nissan site also does not have an OEM one so finding the right dimensions is a problem.

Can anyone recommend a site to purchase a properly sized cargo liner?

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try here: Car Mats, Floor Mats, Cargo Liners, Side Window Deflectors | WeatherTech.com


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

Try Auto Sports or Auto Anything or Weather Tech
Is there a difference between the 2014 and 2015 Rogue? Sources may not list 2015 yet, but should be same as 2014.


----------

